# Aurora Monday Night Football Game???



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Not mine.

What do you make of this????


http://cnj.craigslist.org/tag/2150996564.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, looks cool! Does it come with Don Meredith, Frank Gifford, and Howard Cosell???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow, looks cool! Does it come with Don Meredith, Frank Gifford, and Howard Cosell???




Uhh yea I guess if that what your looking for


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Aw man, it does look cool!!! I'm usually working on Monday nights, can't use it, sorry. Now if had some slotcars in the parking lot, I might call in sick!!!..RM


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

It's cool to see these old toys pop up in good condition like this.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, what's your most memorable Monday Night Football moment?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I'll go first.
I guess you could call it, "The snap heard round the world"
Giants & Redskins, about 1984ish.
'Why is Joe Theisman layin on the ground? Can't really see anything from this replay.
Let's try another angle..... OH..... Ewwww.'

I'll never forget watching Joe's leg snap in two, in slow motion, on MNF.
They didn't show that replay again. I remember thinking, bones do that?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

NTx, I remember watching that game, felt sick seeing LT waving like a madman and seeing the replay. But the best MNF game has to be the Packers vs. Raiders after Brett Favres dad died. The Packers receivers caught just about everything Brett threw.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have one very similar to that, if not that exact one, in the original box. Not in quite as nice shape, and I'm pretty sure there are a couple things missing, but definitely something like that. I'll drag it out and shoot pics if I have time when I get home. If someone is looking for one like this, I'd let mine go for way less than this one.

Now the Tudor vibrating football game I picked up last summer, that's another story... 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Okay, I'll go first.
> I guess you could call it, "The snap heard round the world"
> Giants & Redskins, about 1984ish.
> 'Why is Joe Theisman layin on the ground? Can't really see anything from this replay.
> ...


I am NOT a football fan, so I know I may be way off, but is that the footage they showed at the beginning of "The Blind Side"?

--rick


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Rick
Yessir it is. Makes me queasy everytime I see it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well then....*



ParkRNDL said:


> I am NOT a football fan--rick


Can we interest you in a little Skittle Bowling by Aurora???


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

By far my best monday night game was KC vs the Bronco's. Montanna and Elway duking it out. Next to the Giants/ Patriots Super bowl that was the best darn game I ever watched.
Yeah I'm a Giant fan.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> I have one very similar to that, if not that exact one, in the original box. Not in quite as nice shape, and I'm pretty sure there are a couple things missing, but definitely something like that. I'll drag it out and shoot pics if I have time when I get home. If someone is looking for one like this, I'd let mine go for way less than this one.
> 
> Now the Tudor vibrating football game I picked up last summer, that's another story...
> 
> --rick


As I posted this I knew one of you guys around here had one of these. Your waaaaay out of control bro!!!:freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Out of control? Naaaah. I just like stuff that says Aurora on the box. Here's mine:










Looks like I'm missing the directions and at least a couple plastic pieces that go on the field. I don't know how many play cards should be there... the Craigslist one appears to have more than mine. But the mechanism on the bottom that lights up under the different plays appears to be all there and functional.

I think this is much cooler, though...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298048

Now, it's not an Aurora product, but I bet lots of kids that had Tjets in the '60s and '70s had these too, so I think it's worthy of a place in the shrine/dungeon.

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes! Thats the one we had. Good stuff, thanks for posting Rick.:thumbsup:


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, I have a cousin that had one of those back in the day. We would play it for hours. It was killer.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I had one of those and played it quite a bit. Eventually at least one (if not both) of the plastic arms under the gameboard snapped and the game was useless. If you played it enough, you started to learn what play the other guy was using just by watching the position of his selection.

There should be three cars each for offense and defense. As long as you have the "Balanced" card for each, you can get all the play combinations. The other two card (pass heavy and run heavy) are simply subsets of the balanced card.

Joe


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I had the vibrator football game but my favorite was the traditional table hockey game. Every year for Christmas I got a new one since my dad and my uncles always trashed mine. We have an old family film on Christmas Day at my gramma's and there is my dad walking in with the hockey game under his arm. LOL. I want to find one on EBay. I had this scan of a newspaper clip for years. Now this is a cool man cave...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

It's a cool game! I have one like the game in the picture. Can be had for much less than $75 though.


----------

